
Show HN: On Slack, the book - alexxtomsk
https://standuply.com/how-to-use-slack
======
alexxtomsk
We spent 500 hours to make a fantastic and super useful Slack Guide.
Hopefully, this is the only guide on how to use Slack and FAQ you will need to
supercharge your work.

